# Carpenters That want to learn to paint



## craftednorth (Dec 29, 2018)

So new to the forum but we are carpenters that are getting into painting. I know how to prep for painting. I'm great at that. I know about two coat covering nail holes, I have sytstems that work well for prepping, techniques to getting caulk out of corners and know the importance of actually getting dust off the walls and trim as well as physically getting it off. What i dont know is whats the best sprayer for us, we do finish work so we will be spraying trim and builtins. Were looking into the graco 395 and then i was reading posts about tri-tech tips. Im looking for any advice on where to start there as well as brush types and roller types. I know that prep is the most important part and I have that down. My next thing is i dont know about alkylds, precatalyzed, oil vs latex, Im trying to learn as much as I can. My dad is a 65 year old carpenter who I think knows quite a bit. We painted with zinser shellac and I loved how fast it dried and how well it sanded during the prep stages. The other thing was we used precatazlyed paint from sherwin and he said thats what they used to use in schools and hospitals becasue it is really durable. I just want to get some basic knowledge as well as some good starting tips and points about products to be able to educate clients and weed out a good painter as a sub. I know i loaded a bunch of **** in there but thanks!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

First, how proficient are you with a brush and roller? Most here will advise that you try and get a good feel for using those before jumping into spray work. Either way, practice on scrap materials (sheetrock, trim, old doors, etc). 

I have a 395 and can use it to pretty much do any spray work I wish or need to do.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Carpenters who paint? Yikes! Just kidding. Really with so many questions, I would go through all the posts on here about particular areas you want to know about. Ton loads of info. It will save us from regurgitating info that is available on here in dozens and dozens of threads.

Here's just one example of a recent 395 thread:
https://www.painttalk.com/f2/graco-395-keeps-pulsing-when-not-use-92317/


----------



## craftednorth (Dec 29, 2018)

Awesome thanks man and yea not the best at bucket and brush but we have builtins and trim so we figured wed spray the trim and roll and cut in.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Did you ever think about hiring a good experienced painter? You will learn a lot by working alongside one and asking questions.


----------



## craftednorth (Dec 29, 2018)

We definitely want to hire stuff out its just since were new to the business its hard to schedule so thats why we would paint. Will definitely be using this as a resource. We are carpenters so painting will be out of necessity.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Go for both trades at the same time. It separates you from most and being able to do all work in house helps secure jobs. It has worked wonders for me. Just do lots of reading and don't experiment on very high end work. Product knowledge is very important.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Here is another example of how doing the carpentry and all finish work pays off. Work is at a banquet facility. We are converting an old kitchen into bathrooms. Electrical and plumbing was not done by us. However all framing drywall trim Install and any finishing touches are done by us. Here is what we have so far in 4 days. 2 laborers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

We take out time and do things a little outta the norm and customers notice and appreciate it. Taking the time to go get longer sheets of drywall for less seams instead of just 4x8 moisture resistant from hd. Glue and screw all drywall. Use all solid pine woodwork, quality 3/8 pine beadboard. All of the finish paint is high quality too. Pre cat semi sprayed on doors, dtm eggshell on all walls and emeral urethane on baseboard and casing. Customers will almost always opt to splurge on products when you inform the benefits of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You GLUE your drywall?? Also, why do you think DTM is better for walls? I know its super hard, but still.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Always glue drywall. No screw pops and minimal screw usage. The dtm wasn't my first choice. My store doesn't stock msa for whatever reason or I'd have used that on the walls. I wanted to use pre cat egg but we applied one coat to all the bead board before installing. The next coat won't go on for atleast another week and I dont feel like sanding it all down just to put another coat on it. We sanded the hell out of it after the primer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

